# Eastern Winery Exposition - Lancaster PA



## franc1969 (Jan 27, 2020)

I have been trying to track down vineyard posts and trellis supplies, and I ran across a mention of the Eastern Winery Exposition. This is March 10-12, 2020 in Lancaster PA, Tuesday-Wednesday-Thursday. Looks like some interesting conference sessions, though most are focused on commercial vineyard info. I will catch the vendor hall at least, so I can pin down my fruit trellising.
https://easternwineryexposition.com/


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 28, 2020)

franc1969 said:


> I have been trying to track down vineyard posts and trellis supplies, and I ran across a mention of the Eastern Winery Exposition. This is March 10-12, 2020 in Lancaster PA, Tuesday-Wednesday-Thursday. Looks like some interesting conference sessions, though most are focused on commercial vineyard info. I will catch the vendor hall at least, so I can pin down my fruit trellising.
> https://easternwineryexposition.com/



I'm really thinking about going. Some interesting exhibitors!


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 7, 2020)

Took a while to navigate through the website but most of the seminars will probably go over my head or not of interest to the home winemaker. The exhibitors are only there Wednesday and Thursday and it is only $15.00 each day to get in. I'm probably going to book a room for Wednesday and either hit the exhibits both days or leave Thursday mid day. Any others considering going? @Ajmassa how close are you to Lancaster, PA?


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 7, 2020)

I ended up deciding to go. My initial interest was to talk to the exhibitors but then I was looking through the seminars and decided to go to the one on Yeast and Fermentation Variations. It will be interesting to hear what they have to say about non sac and Anchor yeasts. Below is the seminar description. There several architects that specialize in wineries I would like to try to network with and well as local growers. Also it turns out some of my commercial contacts are attending as well. Looking forward to it.

*Ben Jordan, Phil Plummer & Federico Tondini, Ph.D.*

Dr. Federico Tondini of AEB USA will introduce spontaneous fermentation and focus on different indigenous non-_Saccharomyces_ yeasts selected for their desirable oenological characteristics. Phil Plummer of Montezuma Vineyards will speak on Scott Labs’ “Anchor” packet of multiple saccharomyces yeasts that act in concert at different times in the fermentation to help with stylistic goals, and Ben Jordan of Early Mountain Vineyards will explain how he makes his wild yeast ferment chardonnay.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 7, 2020)

Just saw this thread for the first time. Fred that’s great your gonna check it out. I looked through the site and I think all the Enology seminars are interesting. The sac yeast, the cap management, lab analysis etc. 
Sounds like you’ll have yourself an educational couple days over in Amish country Fred. Lancaster is about 2 hours away from me. As interested as I am in checking this out, hanging out with ya, drinking some wine and rubbing some elbows, it’s just not realistic for me to attend in the middle of the week.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 7, 2020)

Just thought I'd ask, it would have been fun. I just found out the owners of the winery we are building is coming as well and offered to introduce me to some of the other local winery owners. Could be some heavy duty networking going on for both business and resources for grapes.


----------

